# San Clemente, dana Point, capo beach night ride



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

anyone who wants to ride and has lights is welcome to come on a few night rides in the San clemente, dana point and capo beach area. we go to main beach laguna, forester ranch and el toro and down twords the military base ( bring id if check point is open). this is a fun / work out ride for those of you who have college or wife duties and are not able to get into the 5-6 pm rides in this area. we dont care about what you ride as long as you are cool. bring front and rear lights. send pm for ride times.  


karl

keep on riding


----------

